# Potting medium--where to get it?



## Amelia (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy 2007!
Where is the best place to get medium for paphs/phrags?


----------



## Heather (Jan 4, 2007)

Not sure where you are, but I like to get most of my supplies from Kelley's Korner Orchid supply in Kittery, Maine. The owners, Ulla and Jan, are lovely people (they are in my society also). www.kkorchid.com

For Prime Agra (cause I grow in S/H) I used to buy from Ray www.firstrays.com but he's changed his formula so I am trying to recycle what I have.


----------



## bwester (Jan 4, 2007)

www.repotme.com
good stuff


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 4, 2007)

The way I pick my source is:
- what I'm looking for (different sources for long fibre sphag and CHC etc, pre-mixed or not? big quantities or not?)
- quality of the product
- and distance aka shipping cost....


----------



## Rick (Jan 4, 2007)

I also like to get allot of my stuff from Roberts flower supply at Orchidmix.com


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2007)

Ecuador or Peru.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 5, 2007)

I bet if you let us know where you are, somebody close to you might even just give you some if you only need a little bit...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 6, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Ecuador or Peru.



oke: At least for Phrags...


----------



## Amelia (Jan 7, 2007)

littlefrog said:


> I bet if you let us know where you are, somebody close to you might even just give you some if you only need a little bit...



I'm just outside of Philadelphia. Thanks for the tip!


----------

